# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  New Matter MOD-t now available for purchase at $399

## Eddie

For those of you who missed out on the Indiegogo campaign last year, there is some good news.  You can now order the New Matter MOD-t 3D printer for just $399.  The lead time is approximately 16 weeks, as the company will begin shipping orders once all of their Indiegogo backers get their machines.  Read and see more on this at: http://3dprint.com/77773/new-matter-mod-t-3d-printers/

----------


## Duck

Have backers started receiving theirs now? I'm very interested in this printer, but only after reading feedback from actual users in the real world.

----------

